# Winter training bike?



## chris.66 (25 Oct 2014)

Thinking of buying a single speed bike for winter training. Budget about £600.
Bikes on short list are: Langster. Dolan fxe. Genesis flyer?
Any recommendations? Should I choose steel frame or Aluminium?
*

MOD Edit: *Bold Removed


----------



## dave r (25 Oct 2014)

I'm looking at the Genesis Flyer as a replacement for my trusty, Pearson, I'll be converting it to fixed if I buy it.

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Genesis-Flyer-2015-Road-Bike_72809.htm


----------



## derrick (25 Oct 2014)

I have one of these in white, http://www.wiggle.co.uk/cinelli-bootleg-mystic-rats-2014/
Love it. I ride it fixed, but it comes with a free wheel so just turn the wheel around.


----------



## chris.66 (25 Oct 2014)

I would like to try both fixed and free wheel as I've only ever ridden geared bikes! 
I do like the look of the genesis flyer.My lbs say they could get one if I decided to go for one.
The cinelli also looks ok, very light as well. Would have to change the bars though! Whats the gearing on that as I couldn't get the data up on my phone.
Thanks for te replies .


----------



## MrGrumpy (26 Oct 2014)

Only have experience of the Langster, great bike but bought new when they were 400 quid , seems they now cost a lot more. Next time I would buy different only so that I could get proper guards on it. Never bothered with single speed don't see the point . As for frame I doubt it matters at this price point look at wheel set and finishing kit. I've rode over 15k miles on fixed since circa 2008 mostly winter riding best thing to keep your legs ticking over IMO .


----------



## dandare (4 Nov 2014)

It might be worth while trying to locate a Dawes Mono. Comes with mudguards, fixed and freewheel options. Makes the perfect winter fixed.


----------



## User269 (4 Nov 2014)

Unless it's very flat where you live, you need a bike with gears for winter training. Ideally, you should be developing your cadence & souplesse over the winter months & riding long steady miles.

£600 should get you an aluminium, carbon forked bike with gears. 

Tell us why you want a fixed, especially for winter.


----------



## dandare (4 Nov 2014)

It was always thought that riding fixed did indeed develop cadence and souplesse. Not certain that it did. When I started cycling in the early 60s everyone rode about 66 to 72 fixed through the winter. It is certainly less bother than running gears through bad weather. It will not do you any harm if you want to give it a go and you don't need to live in a flat area.


----------



## dave r (4 Nov 2014)

User269 said:


> Unless it's very flat where you live, you need a bike with gears for winter training. Ideally, you should be developing your cadence & souplesse over the winter months & riding long steady miles.
> 
> £600 should get you an aluminium, carbon forked bike with gears.
> 
> Tell us why you want a fixed, especially for winter.



As long as its not mountainous a fixed is OK over lumpy terrain, I have rode fixed during the winter for years, I like the simplicity, I like the extra control it gives me when its slippery, I like how enjoyable it is.


----------



## totallyfixed (4 Nov 2014)

User269 said:


> Unless it's very flat where you live, you need a bike with gears for winter training. Ideally, you should be developing your cadence & souplesse over the winter months & riding long steady miles.
> 
> £600 should get you an aluminium, carbon forked bike with gears.
> 
> Tell us why you want a fixed, *especially for winter*.


Well now, the list is fairly extensive but I will keep it short because you specifically said winter. Less distance needed to achieve the same energy output and you warm up quicker; you don't freeze on downhills because however much you are tempted you can't freewheel; cleaning is a doddle as all owners on here will know; contrary to the opinion of many, knees are strengthened riding fixed because your cadence is so much smoother, less damage done. Many of the very best competitive cyclists train on fixed in winter and start the racing season that much stronger.
My better half is as smooth as silk on a bike, very energy efficient, due in large part to riding fixed, her results over longer distances say it all.


----------



## chris.66 (4 Nov 2014)

Well I was told riding fixed will help leg strength as well as cadence.I hope also to become more efficient in my pedal stroke.
I have the option of flat or hilly so will either be spinning or grinding my way up the slopes out the saddle! Have got 2 geared bikes that I've used for previous winter training but just wanted to give fixed ago to see if it benefited me in any way!
If I got into that much I would probably use it all year round along side my geared bikes.like you say very easy to clean and maintain. 
Think I'm going for the genesis flyer 2015 model as I've seen it at my lbs, but will put 25mm tyres on.
Just want to know if 46x18 is a good ratio to start with?

All comments very much appreciated thanks!


----------



## totallyfixed (5 Nov 2014)

chris.66 said:


> Well I was told riding fixed will help leg strength as well as cadence.I hope also to become more efficient in my pedal stroke.
> I have the option of flat or hilly so will either be spinning or grinding my way up the slopes out the saddle! Have got 2 geared bikes that I've used for previous winter training but just wanted to give fixed ago to see if it benefited me in any way!
> If I got into that much I would probably use it all year round along side my geared bikes.like you say very easy to clean and maintain.
> Think I'm going for the genesis flyer 2015 model as I've seen it at my lbs, but will put 25mm tyres on.
> ...


I'm afraid you are asking the equivalent of what saddle do you recommend. Gearing is personal to you and therefore impossible to say what would be best. What I would suggest however is to go out on your geared bike, stay in one gear and do the toughest hills in your area, try different gears until you find one that you can just about manage as climbing on fixed is that bit easier [lighter bike, flywheel effect].


----------



## ayceejay (5 Nov 2014)

chris.66 said:


> Well I was told riding fixed will help leg strength as well as cadence.I hope also to become more efficient in my pedal stroke.
> I have the option of flat or hilly so will either be spinning or grinding my way up the slopes out the saddle! Have got 2 geared bikes that I've used for previous winter training but just wanted to give fixed ago to see if it benefited me in any way!
> If I got into that much I would probably use it all year round along side my geared bikes.like you say very easy to clean and maintain.
> Think I'm going for the genesis flyer 2015 model as I've seen it at my lbs, but will put 25mm tyres on.
> ...


I think you are on the right track, I have 25's on mine and ride 46 x 19 and find this a good set up for undulating (not too hilly terrain)
with a chain whip and several different size cogs you can easily find what is right for you, just don't cut the chain too short i.e with your 46 x 18 have the rear hub attached about half way along the drop out.


----------



## chris.66 (5 Nov 2014)

Yeah will have to experiment with different gearing! Can anyone recommend a good brand of sprockets?


----------



## dandare (5 Nov 2014)

Miche are good. You screw on the body and the sprockets just fit on so it is then that much easier to change sprockets. Just the locknut to undo.


----------



## 3narf (13 Nov 2014)

Just out of interest, are any of these new singlespeed bikes (Langster, Genesis etc) fairly light, or are they budget frames built up as S/S to fill a market niche? Fair enough with the Dolan etc and their track heritage/intended use (although the stiffness of these probably makes them less than ideal as road bikes)...


----------



## dandare (13 Nov 2014)

To be honest I think the answer has to be yes. Although the Langster is quite a light frame. Even so, without all the extra kit you need running gears and if you don't have a silly heavy set of wheels they still build up into a light enough bike. My Cinelli Gazetta which is a steel frame built up to just over 8 kilo. My Dawes Mono complete with Mudguards and nothing really lightweight comes out at about 10.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Nov 2014)

The Langster is exceptional value for money, I'm chuffed to bits with mine. I've done about 400 miles so far and not had any issues at all. The wheels are bomb proof, although I have stripped and greased them and removed one set of seals per wheel to make them spin better (still leaves a set of seals in place).

Does come with a fixed/fixed rear hub, although a freewheel can easily be put on one side.

Edit: I forgot to say that I did have to tape the bars as it came with half grips.


----------



## dandare (13 Nov 2014)

Agree The Langster is brilliant value for money. I loved mine till it was squished by a car. Would have had another but Winstanleys had a Dawes mono in at a bargain price so went with that.


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Nov 2014)

Langster is a cracking bike only prob is mudguards. However it's fairly lightweight as standard albeit I would like to sprinkle some carbon on it and fit some uber lightweight wheels.


----------



## chris.66 (17 Nov 2014)

Well I went ahead and bought a Genesis flyer 2015. The bike came with 46x18 gearing not fixed. I have to say very impressed so far! Did 60 mile yesterday and 4800ft of climbing and it feels as smooth as anything I've ever ridden.


----------



## dandare (17 Nov 2014)

That gearing is about spot on for a single freewheel. It does make you wonder where the need for an 11 speed cassette came from.


----------



## Old Plodder (25 Nov 2014)

You love or hate a single speed, but it leaves you to 'just cycle' & 'look at the scenery'.


----------

